# Live View Shooting with 5D Mk IV: Astonishingly slow



## JoFT (Sep 26, 2016)

After solving the Live view shooting problem By cheating using a Yongnuo 622 trigger simulating an Canon TTL flash I tried to shoot with the Canon Connect Software. This is slow. Very slow.


I can compare this with the Panasonic image app which is working just fine. Also the transfer of the image is rather fast there. 


But here: you have the feeling the handshake is handled with drums....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2016)

To be clear, it sounds like you're talking about tethered shooting, not Live View shooting in general.


----------



## sunnyVan (Sep 26, 2016)

It's very slow. Let me know when you're selling your mkIV please.


----------



## JoFT (Sep 26, 2016)

sunnyVan said:


> It's very slow. Let me know when you're selling your mkIV please.


My MkIV is not for sale. I love it... As you might see herehttp://bit.ly/2ct4Oso


----------



## JoFT (Sep 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> To be clear, it sounds like you're talking about tethered shooting, not Live View shooting in general.


It is a kind of tethered shooting. But with a cable it works much better. But that what Canon offers is so slow... I do have an EyeFi Card as well in the Camera, and this is much much faster....


----------



## JoFT (Sep 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> To be clear, it sounds like you're talking about tethered shooting, not Live View shooting in general.


The interesting point is that tethered shooting by cable works excellent. It´s fast and a pretty smart workflow....


I transferred the last photo via AppleTV to a large LCD and this is really fun to work with....


But Canon Connect shows that the development department is unable to develop a suitable handshake procedure...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 29, 2016)

Canon Wi-Fi has a very limited range, and Wi-Fi in general is much slower than hard wired.

You are right, eye-fi has a much longer range, and appears to be faster because at the same distance, the signal is stronger, and with Wi-Fi, signal strength greatly affects the speed of data transfer.

I'd use the Wi-Fi at a distance of 3-5 feet to get the best results.


----------



## JoFT (Sep 29, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon Wi-Fi has a very limited range, and Wi-Fi in general is much slower than hard wired.
> 
> You are right, eye-fi has a much longer range, and appears to be faster because at the same distance, the signal is stronger, and with Wi-Fi, signal strength greatly affects the speed of data transfer.
> 
> I'd use the Wi-Fi at a distance of 3-5 feet to get the best results.




[email protected] 3-5 feet the canon solution is very slow....


----------



## JoFT (Oct 16, 2016)

just a little update: The slow speed is really slow when the iPad is connected via WiFi network and the camera is connected to the same WiFi. When the WiFi connection is peer to peer, the speed is okay.


A 2nd topic which helps in terms of speed is, when both card slots are in use. When the SD card gets the jpg and the CF card gets the RAW files, than you can use the speed perfectly.... especially when the file size for the jpg´s is medium (13MP)..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2016)

JoFT said:


> just a little update: The slow speed is really slow when the iPad is connected via WiFi network and the camera is connected to the same WiFi. When the WiFi connection is peer to peer, the speed is okay.
> 
> 
> A 2nd topic which helps in terms of speed is, when both card slots are in use. When the SD card gets the jpg and the CF card gets the RAW files, than you can use the speed perfectly.... especially when the file size for the jpg´s is medium (13MP)..



Yes, the MK IV uses the same Wi-Fi module as the base model cameras, its hardly something special, just a cheap item tossed in. If I were tethering it, third party solutions are still the best, but they tend to be slow as well. The D1X II has a GB wireless option, I haven't seen any test results from knowledgeable testers, but it should be fast, assuming you have something equally fast to connect to, which may be a problem.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 16, 2016)

JoFT said:


> My MkIV is not for sale. I love it... As you might see herehttp://bit.ly/2ct4Oso


Welcome to night panning! One of my preferred hobbies since I got my 1DX II. Have fun with yours!
With the focusing system you can go all the way down to 1.2 at 1/10th sec on a monopod.


----------

